# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT σε routerboard 411

## VFXCode

Ξερει κανεις αν μπενει το openwrt σε routerboard 411??? Αν ναι υπαρχει πουθενα κανενας οδηγος???

----------


## acoul

μπαίνει και παίζει πολύ καλά. οδηγός δεν υπάρχει πέρα από τα διάφορα generic openwrt howto. δεν διαφέρει πολύ από το τρόπο που μπαίνει σε rb1xx. δες εδώ

----------


## VFXCode

Μπορω αντι για drivers για Atheros να περασω drivers για Cisco 350 ???? Το θέλω για AP.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

γιατί τα ερωτηματικά τα γράφεις πάντα απο 3 και πάνω;  ::

----------


## shad0w

*OffTopic*...Γιατί υπάρχουν ερωτήσεις σε stand by...Αλλά μην το "μαμήσουμε το θέμα"...

----------


## acoul

> Μπορω αντι για drivers για Atheros να περασω drivers για Cisco 350 ???? Το θέλω για AP.


όχι, υπάρχει hardware bug στο atheros ar71xx cpu για τις 802.11a/b/g wifi κάρτες. μόνο για τις atheros 802.11a/b/g υπάρχουν drivers με workaround για αυτό το bug. για την cisco θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά με καποιο alix/wrap

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Μπορω αντι για drivers για Atheros να περασω drivers για Cisco 350 ???? Το θέλω για AP. 
> 
> 
> όχι, υπάρχει hardware bug στο atheros ar71xx cpu για τις 802.11a/b/g wifi κάρτες. μόνο για τις atheros 802.11a/b/g υπάρχουν drivers με workaround για αυτό το bug. για την cisco θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις δουλειά με καποιο alix/wrap



Bug?? Τετοιο bug δεν μου κανει για αμελεια αλλα για κατι επιτηδες.... Πολυ ακριβο το alix. To 411 εχει 40Ε και το φτηνοτερο alix 95.

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει και το bullet  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Θελω να εχει καλο radio για να παιξω με πολυ χαμιλη ισχη και να πιανει και μεσα στο σπιτι μου. Συν οτι μου βρισκεται μια Cisco 350 minipci.

----------


## herbalizer

> Ξερει κανεις αν μπενει το openwrt σε routerboard 411??? Αν ναι υπαρχει πουθενα κανενας οδηγος???


Θέλω να κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση αλλά για το routerboard 433ah...

----------


## acoul

ένα howto εδώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Είχα ενα 411 στην ακρη με αλλαγμενους πυκνωτες, δεδομενου οτι το θελω για AP 2.4 και δεν μπορει να το κανει λογω αδειας 3 κανει μονο δλδ για ap bridge του εβαλα openwrt οπως λεει ο οδηγος εδω :
http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/mikrotik/rb411
Κατέβασα τα αρχεία από εδώ όμως γιατί τώρα έχουν αλλάξει μετά από τόσα χρόνια : http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier...71xx/mikrotik/
το openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux-initramfs.elf - openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux.elf - openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-Ath5k-rootfs.tar.gz
επισης ηθελαν μετονομασια γιατι τα εβγαζε λαθος, δλδ openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux-lzma.elf και openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-rootfs.tar.gz
Περασε μια χαρα η τελευταια εκδοση τoυ openwrt πλεον στο 411!
Aργησα λιγο η αληθεια ειναι αλλα καλιο αργα παρα ποτε δεν λενε? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
να τονισω οτι επειδη το 411 αυτο ειναι εγχειρισμενο δεν ειναι 100% αξιοπιστο οποτε ΔΕΝ θα το εβαζα σε κομβο για link, γιαυτο ειπα να "παιξω" με κατι αλλο και να ειναι και χρησιμο ως AP μεσα στο σπιτι και οχι μονο....

----------


## grigoris

> να τονισω οτι επειδη το 411 αυτο ειναι εγχειρισμενο δεν ειναι 100% αξιοπιστο οποτε ΔΕΝ θα το εβαζα σε κομβο για link, γιαυτο ειπα να "παιξω" με κατι αλλο και να ειναι και χρησιμο ως AP μεσα στο σπιτι και οχι μονο....


Για το λες αυτο? Προσωπικα εμπιστευομαι περισσοτερο τα 4ΧΧ που τους εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες

----------


## gas

Ο grigoris νομιζω εχει απολυτο δικαιο. Η αντικατασταση των πυκνωτων δεν ειναι κατι αφυσικο καθως ο ηλεκτρολυτικος πυκνωτης ειναι η 'αχχιλειος πτερνα' των εξαρτηματων.
Προσωπικα εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες σε παρα πολλα 433 αλλα και σε αλλες συσκευες και συνεχιζουν να λειτουργουν οπως και πρωτα χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, το λέω γιατί μετά την αντικατάσταση των πυκνωτών μου έκανε πολλά κουλά, δλδ κάποιες φορές δεν άνοιγε και άλλες ανοιγε, δοκιμές σπιτι πάντα. Μετά το έδωσα σε εναν φιλο να το δει. Σε ενα σημειο ειχε παθει ζημια η πλακετα απο κατω και ειχα τραβηξει καλωδιακι απο αλλου για το ενα ποδαρακι ενος πυκνωτη. Τελικά ξανακολλησαμε καποιον, απο τοτε παει καλα. Μαλλον απλα δεν παταγε καλα. Επειδη ομως το ειχα εξοχικο και σε σημαντικο link για μενα, δεν μπορω να τρεχω και ετσι δεν θελω να το βαλω εκει, εχω ηδη αλλο 411 εκει με καρτα για Ν. Επισης σε αλλον κομβο που μπορει να χρειαστει ειναι σε βουνο και δεν παει ευκολα αμαξι οποτε εκει ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 
Πυκνωτες εχω αλλαξει και εγω σε πολλα πραγματα απο το car dvd στο αμαξι, δορυφορικο δεκτη, τροφοδοτικο pc, οθονη στο pc μου (στο inverter της), στον atari stfm, στο τροφοδοτικο του STFM, σε μητρικη υπολογιστη κ.α και σε κανένα δεν ειχα ποτέ ξανα προβλημα....
μονο στο 411 ειχα, αλλα πιστευω οτι εφταιγε το καλωδιακι. Αυτα....

Eφτιαξα και κουτακι καλο ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=546

Καλησπέρα, μερικά από αυτά που θα πω τα είχα γράψει και στο γενικό θέμα αλλά θέλω να κάνω έναν μαζεμένο οδηγό για όσους για κάποιον λόγο θέλουν να φλασάρουν το routerbοard της Mikrotik με openwrt.
Eγώ είχα στην άκρη ένα δεύτερο 411 και είχε καεί από αστραποβρόντια σε εξοχικό μέρος ανάμεσα σε δέντρα και εχω αλλάξει και τους 5 πυκνωτές του, επειδή αρχικά έκανε κάτι νούμερα αλλά τελικά παίζει δεν το βάζω σε εξωτερικές ασύρματες ζεύξεις.
Ετσι ήθελα να το κάνω wifi AP όμως δεν γινόταν επειδή είναι licence 3 και παίζει μόνο σε ap bridge mode δλδ για ΕΝΑΝ πελάτη!!!! η άδεια κάνει κοντά 40 ευρώ και δεν λέει οπότε η λύση ακούει στο όνομα openwrt.
To μοντέλο που έχω είναι αυτό : http://routerboard.com/RB411
Εδώ να πω πως τα 4ΧΧ που έχουν σειριακή φλασάρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο πχ το 433 και όλα αυτά, σε άλλα που δεν έχουν δεν γνωρίζω αν γίνεται και πως.
Επίσης είχα δοκιμάσει σε 711 metarouter openwrt me 8mb ram δηλωμένα και asterisk server και κόλαγε ακόμα και το winbox και έριχνε και τις κλήσεις! θέλει δυνατό μηχάνημα.

Χρειαζόμαστε λοιπόν ένα καλώδιο σειριακό null modem, μπορούμε αν έχουμε κανονικό να πάρουμε έναν ανταπτορα για να το κανουμε.
Εγώ δοκίμασα αρχικά σε εικονικά win xp σε virtualbox με καλώδιο usb to serial και ένα σειριακό null modem αλλά συνάντησα μια δυσκολία που ήταν θέμα ρύθμισης του tcp/ip και το έκανα σε ενα win xp pc.

*1.* Πάμε έδω και κατεβάζουμε τα αρχεία που χρειαζόμαστε στην τελευταία έκδοση του openwrt : http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier...71xx/mikrotik/
openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux-initramfs.elf (το μετονομάζουμε σε vmlinux δειτε στο βημα 6).
openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux.elf (το μετονομάζουμε σε openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux-lzma.elf)
openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-Ath5k-rootfs.tar.gz (το μετονομάζουμε σε openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-rootfs.tar.gz)
*2.* Κατεβάζουμε το πρόγραμμα putty για win αν δεν το έχουμε ήδη : http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
*3.* Το τρέχουμε, δηλώνουμε COM1 ή ότι άλλη πόρτα έχουμε την σειριακή μας, βάζουμε 115200 speed και πατάμε open.
Θα δουμε το παρακάτω:
RouterBOOT booter 2.12

RouterBoard 411

Authorization: Passed
CPU frequency: 300 MHz
Memory size: 32 MB

Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup.
*4.* and press any key…
πατάμε "o" for "boot device", "e" for "boot over Ethernet" 

πατάμε "p" for "boot protocol", "2" for "dhcp protocol" 

πατάμε "i" for "board info", και παίρνουμε την eth1 MAC address, για παράδειγμα 00:0C:42:AB:CD:EF 

πατάμε "x" για να σώσουμε και βγαίνουμε. 

Τώρα κλείνουμε το ρεύμα στο RB.
*5.* Kατεβάζουμε αυτό : http://tftpd32.jounin.net/download/tftpd32.400.zip
ανοίγουμε το tftpd32.ini και αλλάζουμε μετά το [DHCP]

00:0C:42:AB:CD:EF=192.168.1.250 (βάζουμε την mac που είδαμε από την eth0 και την ip που θέλουμε να πάρει από το δικτυό μας)
BootFile=vmlinux 
μετά το "LocalIP" βάζουμε την ip του pc που είμαστε πχ : LocalIP=192.168.1.2
κλείνουμε και το σώνουμε.
*6.* Το αρχείο openwrt-ar71xx-mikrotik-vmlinux-initramfs.elf το μετονομάζουμε σε vmlinux και το ρίχνουμε μέσα στον φάκελο του tfpd32.
*7.* Τώρα όταν ανοίξουμε το RB θα το φορτώσει και θα δούμε πχ αυτό :
trying dhcp protocol... OK
resolved mac address 00:13 :: 4:AB:CD:EF
transfer started ....................... transfer ok, time=1.88s
Αν δούμε πχ 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
σημαίνει ότι είδε τον dhcp μας και είναι οκ.
Πατάμε esc και βγαίνουμε, όταν φορτώσει θα δούμε την root κονσόλα του openwrt.
*8.* Κατεβάζουμε αυτό : http://mongoose.googlecode.com/files/mongoose-3.0.exe
Στον φακελό του βάζουμε τα άλλα 2 αρχεία που κατεβάσαμε στο βήμα 1, ΟΧΙ αυτό που μετά του αλλάξαμε το όνομα! και το τρέχουμε (είναι ένας web server για να σηκώσουμε τα 2 αρχεία που θα φλασάρουμε στο RB).
*9.* Πάμε πίσω στην κονσόλα δλδ στο putty και δίνουμε ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.250 netmask 255.255.255.0 (βαζουμε τα δικα μας εννοειτε)
*10.*wget2nand http://192.168.1.2:8080 εδώ είναι η ip του pc μας.
Image written, you can now reboot. Remember to change the boot source to Boot from Nand
τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ.
*11.* Πάμε στην αρχή πάλι στο boot και αλλάζουμε να μπουτάρει από την NAND δλδ πατάμε "o" for "boot device", "o" for "boot from NAND only" 
μετά πατάμε "x" σώνουμε και βγαίνουμε.
Αν όλα πήγαν καλά θα μπούμε σε openwrt μετά.
*12.* Μπαίνουμε μετά αλλάζοντας την ip του pc όπως του openwrt γιατί έχει ένα bridge πχ 192.168.1.1 και αλλάζουμε σε ότι θέλουμε.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μην σβησετε ΠΡΩΤΑ το br-lan interface γιατι θα χασετε το μηχανημα και πρέπει να ξαναφλασαρετε! ΠΡΩΤΑ κανουμε αλλο IF.
Επίσης από ένα huwaei G530 για isdn εφτιαξα ενα κουτακι και το εβαλα μεσα, με τις καταλληλες μετατροπες και κεραιουλα απο ενα 780 προσωρινα γιατι θα βαλω καρτα Ν R52n και θα μπει pigtail σε MMCX και κεραια tplink 8dbi που εχω στην ακρη.
http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=546

Αν θέλετε να το κάνετε απο linux : https://wiki.commotionwireless.net/d...rboard_devices

----------

